# Colon Support



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone tried the new Colon Support offered by Caltrate? Benefits?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Colon support by caltrate has the same ingredients and the caltrate in the pink and white bottle.600 mg calcium carbonate and200 IU vitamin dLinda


----------

